# one-click root for S3?



## rleague81 (Jan 3, 2012)

Just updraded today from the aweful Moto Bionic and was just curious if there was a one-click root method for the S3 like there are for Moto's?? I don't plan on running any custom ROM's or bootloaders. Just want to root, de-bloat, and run my Titanuim BU app


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

I am about to do the same thing lol I'll keep checking back to see how it goes

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## iamjackspost (Oct 13, 2011)

As far as I know, you'll need some sort of computer. The programs to run aren't hard, but you'll need SOMETHING. See the sticky at the top of the page, make sure you know what you're doing because it's possible to screw your phone up (if you use the files from the international version, for example).


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

No, I don't believe there is a one-click root method for the S3. At least I haven't seen one among the forums I visit.

Sent from the Shark Tank using RootzWiki


----------



## spankthatbass (Apr 13, 2012)

This worked for me, right on this forum http://rootzwiki.com/topic/44201-%E2%98%85-casualroot-unlock-recovery-1-click-all-otas%E2%98%85/


----------



## spooky128 (Oct 10, 2013)

Rooted my s 3 without PC I'll try and find link

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------

